# Unrealistic about sunscreen?grr (rant!)



## usandpets (Jan 1, 2011)

I wouldn't worry too much about his sheath. The penis shouldn't be or isn't hanging out for very long. For the rest of the body, you could use a fly sheet and a fly mask. Our horses get burned on their noses. We use long fly masks to protect them. They work like a sun screen too.


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

Are you paying her extra to apply the sunscreen? 

I also wouldnt be worried about the sheath, and part of me would be concerned about using sunscreen on a part of him that he sucks back up into his body :shock: I'd want to make sure that wouldn't cause any extra problems. 

Like posted before, you can always use a sheet and mask to protect him as well.


----------



## Maverick101 (Nov 8, 2009)

As others have stated Id not be overly concerned about his sheath, as generally speaking its in the shade:wink: (of his body)
as for putting sunscreen directly on his penis...I wouldn't suggest that, as I do think that may cause irritation for him.
So if she is willing to put sunscreen on his nose Id be happy with that, as that isn't always as easy as it sounds, as most horses hate the feeling, and the smell, so aren't overly helpful when trying to apply it.

As others have stated adding a flymask, and flysheet will also protect him from the sun.

Is he outside all the time, or does he get stalled at night....cuz what you may see is if your BO would be willing to flip his turnout to overnight, and have him in during the day when the sun is at its hottest....we do that w a few of our horses here, and it works quite well.


----------



## apachiedragon (Apr 19, 2008)

We do as Maverick said and switch turnout to bring the pink noses in during the day whenever possible, or keep them in a paddock with shade, masks and sunscreen. I have seen plenty get burns on nose and around eyes, but never seen a sheath get burned. Honestly that area will not be able to catch many direct rays with the sun overhead and that underneath. And his moving around will keep one area from being exposed for long anyway. I think you'd be fine with the sunscreen just on his nose.


----------



## CCH (Jan 23, 2011)

I too have a 90% white overo with pink skin sheath, nose, and blue eyes (all pink skin there too). OP, you are miles ahead of many owners by providing sunscreen and finding a barn owner willing to apply it. I don't see the big deal in putting it on the outside of his sheath unless he is hard to work with & she doesn't want to get kicked. I have never had a horse get a sunburned sheath though, so I don't know how necessary it is for sunscreen to go there.

Skin cancer doesn't come from those small exposed areas, it just visually manifests around the genitals, anus, eyes and nose while the cancer can be everywhere. Your best option is to make sure he has as much sun protection as possible. Get a flymask, sheet, neck rug and possibly the leg boots with at least 75% UV protection as well as continue with the sunscreen, and your horse should be relatively safe. I also watch the UV index and if it is too high, my horses will have to stay in until it goes down, it is generally the highest between 10am and 2pm. I'm not a fan of night turnout because of the mosquitos, bugs and other animals, but thT is mostly because of where we live.

If it makes you feel better, I would be upset too if I were paying extra for sunscreen service & the BO refused to do all of what I was paying for. Whether it's needed or not, sunscreening a sheath would take me 2 seconds as oppose to the 2 minutes it takes to do a nose so the horse can't wile it all off. The best thng to do is to talk it out as politely as possible.


----------



## MissH (Apr 10, 2010)

I would suggest a UV sheet. Doesn't help your face/sheath issue, but they've done wonders for friends of mine in regards to helping with both issues - sunburn, and bleaching.


----------



## riccil0ve (Mar 28, 2009)

I agree with most everyone. My mare has pink skin and I never apply sunblock to her teats. She doesn't spend near enough time laying on her back for them to get exposed enough to burn. A sheath would be the same way. If he does lay down and nap for a few hours in the sun, his leg will cover it.

Fly sheet if you feel that is necessary [at least with my mare, she has too much hair to get burned along her back] and a long nosed and eared fly mask can help with the rest. I only do the fly mask and I slather her nose in sunblock.


----------

